# OCCT CPU Stress Testing



## Flava0ne (May 4, 2010)

If I can run OCCT CPU Stress Testing on Medium Data Set Test Mode for 2 hours without any issues detected, would that be a general good rule of thumb to say that my OC is stable?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 4, 2010)

i would do max data set to make sure or use intelburntest with max mem and full threads


----------



## Flava0ne (May 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i would do max data set to make sure or use intelburntest with max mem and full threads



Okay, I try it at that setting.

Because I can never complete a full hour of the Linpack test without finding an issue.


----------



## Flava0ne (May 4, 2010)

So, I was able to pass 2 hours on OCCT with Large Data Set as the Test Mode. Would it be safe to say that my OC is stable?


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

If OCCT is good for you, then sure. I personally need to pass a full run of prime95 blend as well, takes about 9.5 hours.


----------



## Flava0ne (May 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> If OCCT is good for you, then sure. I personally need to pass a full run of prime95 blend as well, takes about 9.5 hours.



Yeah, I prefer running Prime95 for 24 hours. But I don't have the time at this moment to do it and it's my first time using OCCT and I didn't know the length of time it should be ran. I'll do a 24 hour Prime95 run over the weekend to make sure that it's rock solid stable.


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2010)

A nice long gaming session will help you find out if it's stable, and you get to have fun while doing it!


----------



## heky (May 4, 2010)

If you can not pass a full hour of linpack, than your overclock is not 100% stabe. Its a simple as that.


----------



## erocker (May 4, 2010)

heky said:


> If you can not pass a full hour of linpack, than your overclock is not 100% stabe. Its a simple as that.



And if you pass a full hour of linpack and crash during games and appications, your overclock is not 100% stable. That's what I was getting at.


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

Flava0ne said:


> Yeah, I prefer running Prime95 for 24 hours. But I don't have the time at this moment to do it and it's my first time using OCCT and I didn't know the length of time it should be ran. I'll do a 24 hour Prime95 run over the weekend to make sure that it's rock solid stable.



24 hours is totally not nessecary. 12 is LOTS...erocker's recommendation is pretty good too...


----------



## heky (May 4, 2010)

erocker, i was trying to say the exact same thing. If one test fails, no mather which one, the overclock is not stable.


----------



## Flava0ne (May 6, 2010)

I can play GTA IV for 4 hours straight without any issues with my OC and my CPU temp never gets any higher than 70 degrees celcius. But when I try to run the OCCT Linpack test, I always get the *CPU too hot* error.

So I decided to dig up my Delta PFB1212UHE 120mm 5500RPM/253CFM/67dBA fan, hooked it up to my Corsair H50 radiator, blasted the AC in my condo and I passed 1 full hour of the OCCT Linpack test. LOL






I guess my OC is pretty stable then. I highly doubt that I will ever stress my CPU like the Linpack test on a day to day gaming basis. So I placed my 2 Cooler Master R4 Series 120mm Push-Pull fans back onto my Corsair H50. But I'm still going to run Prime95 over the weekend for 12 hours to triple check.

*@ heky*

I f'ing love your avatar man, soo jokes cause I ain't on it either!!! LMAO


----------

